# APR GTC-500 Wing for R35



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am after a APR GTC-500 wing for my R35 GTR. In new or perfect condition, must be able to post.

Also a set of CBA headlights in good condition and again able to be posted as mine have water getting in and plastic is going cloudy.


----------

